# An Ode to Clonazepam



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Lord knows I tried,
Lord knows I cried,
Lord knows I thought about suicide.

Wondered what I could do,
Until I found you.

Now the mist is gone and I can see,
I feel...I feel like me!

Put away that whiskey and gin,
Yeah, all I need is my Klonopin.

Today I know who I am,
And it's all thanks to clonazepam.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

I've never really found the appeal in poetry, but your ode really resonated with me.

Thank you for writing and sharing this with us.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

wow that sounds great, now i need to find a dealer


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Rein said:


> wow that sounds great, now i need to find a dealer


Oh the sad irony. You live where you can get all of the worlds kinds of marijuana/hasch legally for a fair price but you?re having trouble getting your hands on some Clonazepam :/ Actually there is weed that will produce the same effect as Clonazepam, naturally without having to take a synthetic chemical pill, Just inhale some smoke from a natural plant. Or not inhale, eat a cookie, drink a soda, heck theres even lip-balm with weed in it. What you probably want to try (since I know you do not smoke) is a strain of maybe 70% Indica and 30% Sativa. This will all be on the menu when you visit a coffeeshop or you can ask the people working there.

Peace.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

What? You get Klonazepam in Sweden? That's not fair! Can you send me a box?


----------



## jay2008 (Nov 6, 2007)

I've been taking this for years to alleviate panic attacks and generally bad days with DP/DR. However, I've noticed lately that it does almost nothing for me. I only take .5mg once or twice per week. I wonder if I need a higher dose? I really don't want to be dependent on it.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

york said:


> What? You get Klonazepam in Sweden? That's not fair! Can you send me a box?


I would If i had them through a dealer or something, but I am prescribed it specifically for DPD. It is listed/used mainly as an anti-epileptic/seizure medication here in sweden, So I had to explain to my doctor how it is used in the US etc for DPD/Anxiety, and then I got it no problem. Brandname Iktorivil here.

*Added after original post:* For about 8 years I have tried many benzo?s, ssri antidepressants, one SSNI antidepressant, one of those "works for everything, we guess" called Lyrica, and NONE of them have helped as much as Clonazepam. I have been on it for must be over a year now, or about a year, probably close to around when i joined this forum, and they still help.

Peace, good luck, and be well.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

It is just stupid that in alot of countries doctors can't really prescribe clonazepam (rivotril, klonopin) for anxiety. In canada and the US it is one of the most used benzodiazepines for treating anxiety disorders. It is used more for this purpose then for treating epilepsy over here i think. It is especially popular in canada for treating panic disorder and generalized anxiety disorder because alprazolam (xanax) isint used nearly as much in canada as in the US. Alprazolam seems to be the most prescribed benzo in the US.

Im assuming you can atleast get it prescribed off label to treat anxiety in alot of countries? Many drugs that arent approved to treat anxiety (various anti-depresants, atypical anti-psychotics, gabapentin, pregabalin) are often used here to treat anxiety. Clonazepam is one of the best for treating anxiety in my opinion so if doctors have the option of prescribing it for anxiety then i see no reason why they wouldnt. Hell you can prescribe just about anything for anything in canada off label which is one of the reasons why i like our health care system.

Do doctors in countries like say Norway and Sweeden have to explain why they are prescribing a drug off label or do they just don't do it as a rule? Doctors hardly ever have to explain why they do that in canada unless they do something really stupid often enough and their prescribing policies come under scrutiny. It would have to be something really stupid too (or a overreaction to the prescribing of opiates) because i know alot of really stupid beyond useless doctors who still practice.

I wouldnt mind some of that nice indica bud to treat anxiety :wink: . I notice a huge difference in indica and sativa in terms of treating anxiety, mania, depression and chronic pain. The indica is much more useful medically and for getting high :mrgreen: .


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Inzom said:


> Rein said:
> 
> 
> > wow that sounds great, now i need to find a dealer
> ...


The mental health system sucks completely here, they tell me my situation is to severe so they have to send me to an other mental health organization who are more specialized and now they said the same and also send me through, meanwhile nothing happens no one helps me. Its been 2 years ago since i told my family doctor i don`t know what to do anymore.
And you know what really frustrating is?
Someone with a light depression or someone with a view troubles here, immediately gets dope. 
And i suffer for over 10 years now and nobody is willing to help me. Dutch mental healthcare consist of very very craven people.

I smoke tobacco (sometimes) and getting the right weed won`t be any problem,i`m almost surrounded by it 

But i have never used it and since so many people got there dp from weed, i don`t think its a good id to try that.
I`m already "happy" that i`m out of bed during they day, i don`t want to risk it getting even more worse.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Call the doctors every day, make appointments, be aggressive (but not too rude so that they dismiss you) and demand help and attention until you get it. Dont let them turn you down. The system may be fucked but it is still in place for people like you and many others, it is your civil right. Do this and do not give up is my advice. Also my previous statement about the weed, seriously. You can choose the level of THC in the weed and how much you want to smoke, start with half a beginners dose or something (ask the people working there) wait 30 minutes, repeat. Also smoke it from a joint the first time since bongs and food are more effective than a joint.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

comfortably numb said:


> I wouldnt mind some of that nice indica bud to treat anxiety :wink: . I notice a huge difference in indica and sativa in terms of treating anxiety, mania, depression and chronic pain. The indica is much more useful medically and for getting high :mrgreen: .


Could you tell us which is best/worst for what.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

egodeath said:


> Put away that whiskey and gin


I don't know about that!!!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## Jessesaur (Jul 25, 2009)

Inzom said:


> Rein said:
> 
> 
> > Actually there is weed that will produce the same effect as Clonazepam, naturally without having to take a synthetic chemical pill, Just inhale some smoke from a natural plant. Or not inhale, eat a cookie, drink a soda, heck theres even lip-balm with weed in it. What you probably want to try (since I know you do not smoke) is a strain of maybe 70% Indica and 30% Sativa.


Are you talking about a specific strain? or just Indica in general?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Im speaking in general here. Since the only actual experience I have with weed is smoking Marijuana of unknown origin couple of times long time ago. My classmate who got me the weed told me it was Skunk but he doesnt know what the fuck he?s talking about. Me and my friends got high as f ucking Charlie Murphy on it tho, we were beginners and overdid it, we took like a third of the bud and put it in the bowl of my newly acquired glass-bong and lit that up in like 4-5 passes (we were 3 lol) and then we sat down and played mario kart on the Wii or some shit, and it hit us when I came out of the kitchen with THE biggest smile on my face, laughing at my buddies, who then started laughing, which then started a chain-reaction of uncontrollable laughing to the point where we had to split up and not look at eachother because we were laughing to the point of crying and getting stomache-cramps. Good times.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Indica works better for everything including getting high :mrgreen: . Im not exactly sure why but i think it's different levels of cannabinoids and maybe the way they effect the way THC hit's you. That's just a guess by the way and im pretty sure other cannabinoids are psychoactive besides THC.

Inzom i had the same thing happen to me a few times on real good weed and hash. I remember me and a friend where smoking really good weed one day and we litterally couldnt look at each other without laughing or even talk without laughing. The weed was so damn strong it felt trippy and no it wasent laced with anything (very very rarely is it ever) because i saw where this stuff came from.

Good times indeed  .


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I always say "shiiiit duuuudde" when stoned

This is an awesome ode Ryan, made me laugh. I love it.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

The picture above was actually made by my friend. Who lives in Amsterdam. Go figure.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> This is an awesome ode Ryan, made me laugh. I love it.


Thanks. I don't know when I started having so much time on my hands...


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)




----------

